# Marineland Double Bright LED Lighting



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Is anyone currently using this lighting? I have read many reviews and people seem to be quite satisfied with it...but who is writing these reviews? I would like to hear first hand from someone using them rather than risk reading an inflated story from a retailer or possibly a Marineland staff member.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I am using one on a 10 gallon. Please search for the thread entitled "10 Gallon CPD Haven" and ask me any specific questions you have about the light. I'd be happy to discuss.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Will, just curious if you have any way to measure the light output of the LED fixture?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

No, I've no equipment to do so.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

If someone does and would like to come measure the unit, I'll happily show them the tank and fixture.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I just read this on 3reef.com

Initially there will be 3 sizes in the Double Bright LED series:

The smallest will be for aquariums 18" - 24" long and has 6 one watt LEDs outputing 450 lumens. 
The middle model is for aquariums 24" - 36" long and has 8 one watt LEDs outputing 600 lumens. 
The longest lamp is for aquariums 36" - 48" long and has 16 one watt LEDs outputing 1200 lumens.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

That would make these LEDs put out 75 lumens per 1watt and there are talk, but no production yet, of these lights being built for larger applications....60-72"


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

The names are confusing but I have the lower power ones. I don't think the new ones are out yet.

But for a fish only tank, it's not bad. I like them because they a very low profile and use very little energy. I have the 36"-48" fixtures. They're really 36" long but have extendable legs to pull out to 48". It'll get kind of flimsy when you pull them out that far. They do a very good job at lighting up shorter tanks. Not so much on my 24"+ tall tanks.

HTH


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback Gucci


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I have the regular (Double Bright) one. Very pretty light, great color and shimmer but I wouldn't count on it for any benefit other than visual.

The reef capable ones are supposed to be out this month...

http://glassbox-design.com/2010/marineland-reef-capable-led-light/

http://www.3reef.com/forums/reef-lighting/marineland-gets-reef-capable-new-led-lamps-94568.html


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Oops, sorry


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have the Double Bright too- on a 10 Gallon planted tank.

Hi Carmen, Thanks for the new info on the new product release.

I wonder if they consider the blue LEDs in the Double Bright fixture Actinic? or if they just have a blue coated diode.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Will Hayward said:


> I have the Double Bright too- on a 10 Gallon planted tank.
> 
> Hi Carmen, Thanks for the new info on the new product release.
> 
> I wonder if they consider the blue LEDs in the Double Bright fixture Actinic? or if they just have a blue coated diode.


To be honest, I really don't think these are reef capable like they claim. Most likely very low light requirement corals. At best, they may provide minimal actinic viewing. I believe it's an actual 1w 460nm diode but don't hold me against that.

Marineland is getting closer, definitely a step up from the double brights though. They aren't cheap though...

* Reef Capable 18"- 24" - $199.99 to $249.99
* Reef Capable 24"- 36" - $299.99 to $349.99
* Reef Capable 36"- 48" - $399.99 to $449.99
* Reef Capable 48"- 60" - $499.99 to $549.99


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> To be honest, I really don't think these are reef capable like they claim. Most likely very low light requirement corals. At best, they may provide minimal actinic viewing. I believe it's an actual 1w 460nm diode but don't hold me against that.
> 
> Marineland is getting closer, definitely a step up from the double brights though. They aren't cheap though...
> 
> ...


That's retail price! 

If you look at it at wholesaler price x 25% markup, you will faint!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> That's retail price!
> 
> If you look at it at wholesaler price x 25% markup, you will faint!


I know it's retail pricing lol. That's what everyone else pays unless they have hookups to wholesale pricing.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I would like hook ups for wholesale prices


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol, I Get wholesale pricing through work and it's still sometimes cheaper to go to mops or big al's! Marineland lights have been on sale for less than my cost...


----------

